# Stenaline discounts 25% off



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

Stenaline were at a ploughing match in Co Laois this week

They were offering 25% discounts on ferry paid for by sept 29

This is for any stenaline ferry from Ireland to UK or Ireland to France

I bought mine, a flexible fare, for €385 instead of €510

So google www.stenaline.ie/showoffer or stenaline.co.uk/showoffer

The 25% discount is applied at the checkout


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Struth . . You can go Dover/Calais half a dozen times for that price !


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

18 hours against 2 hours Vicdicdoc
Ian


----------

